# Olongapo city



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Anybody live in the Olongapo area? I am wondering had bad the typhoons are in that area since it is located on the west side of Luzon. Also how expensive is renting houses there. I am looking for maybe a 2 bedroom house. Any info would be appreciated.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Art it doesn't look anyone has any information I looked online and well... forget it would be my reply it looks like if nobody answers you'll have better luck meeting up with someone and work out a deal the prices seem high like 12,000 pesos was the lowest I saw for two bedroom but I did see some deals on condos that weren't too bad 586,000 pesos - 1.7 million in one building and as low as 3000 pesos a month but I'll bet they'll need half the balance as down payment.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Binictican on base cheapest 2 br I ever found was 500 usd a month and needed rehab. Kalayaan youre looking at 1000 usd a month and up. All the others you may find fall under Philippines rules(meaning anything goes)on base theres a bit of a monkey problem.


----------



## SeyaRafael (Dec 30, 2019)

Olongapo is a good place to stay for expats. Less traffic, less polution and it's not as crazy as Manila. It's a good choice!


----------

